# Used Fuel Oil Tank Smoker



## michael kyek (Aug 22, 2007)

Can anyone tell me........Is it ok or "SAFE" to use an old "used" home heating oil tank to make a smoker. 
I talkin from a health point of view and fuel oil odors.


----------



## placebo (Aug 22, 2007)

Perhaps some with more experience can chime in with some advice but if it were me I wouldn't risk it.

Here are some other threads discussing this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=6641

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1584


----------



## michael kyek (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks I'll check them out, I feel the same way, only more and more people are saying it's ok and that a lot of pitsters do this.
I'm so confused, I hate this hobby some times!


----------



## monty (Aug 22, 2007)

Michael,

First, Welcome to SMF!

Second...a very emphatic NO to your question.

That tank was meant for one thing only. Once fuel was introduced into it the tank's pores began to absorb fuel oil. You will not be sick the next day from eating food prepared in it. The danger comes from prolonged exposure both to the smoke it produces and to food cooked in it. A pregnant woman's fetus and young children are especially vulnerable.


If you want to make that style of smoker by a new unused tank. In this neck of the woods (literally!) they go for about $270.

Cheers!


----------



## dovid (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't do it. 
Don't do it.


I have a lawyer friend who was trying to defend their company against someone who got very sick and died from barrels who previously held non-food grade products. Fuel, heavy metal, etc... no good!

Don't do it!
Don't do it!

If you are near Chicago, contact me! I have access to drums...


----------



## michael kyek (Aug 22, 2007)

Ohhhh Mannn ..... I just checked out those threads.
Know I'm really confused, please God send me a sign on what to do, ok?

Monty & Dovid
Yah That's what I'm gonna do, buy a new unused tank in the spring. For now I'll just finish the metal cabinet smoker I'm workin on. Thanks!


----------



## monty (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for asking your question and a bigger thanks for taking some good advice!

Cheers!


----------



## dovid (Aug 23, 2007)

There you go!

No such thing as a dumb question!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

if there is ever a question of health safety... the safe answer is NO- bds can help ya find good brand new barrels for the expressed use of making a smoker. i didn't see the links but being in the oil field & hazardous waste business i'm sure you'll find my post & explanation there under those.


----------



## adb551 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info. I was at a small comp. last week and a guy had one he made from a deisel tank. At the time I thought it was a good idea, but now I understand.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 24, 2007)

Lots of folks think it's a good idea until they get sick - then it's to late.


----------



## adb551 (Aug 26, 2007)

I had no idea that the oil, or other harmful stuff, actually would seep into the metal like that. 

Good info, I bet others would not have thought about that either. The guy I saw said he packed it full of wood and burned it over night. It may have done the job, but I am not willing to take the chance after what I have read here.


----------

